# cas contact Covid



## lilima (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, 

En cas d'arrêt quand on est cas contact covid à la maison, est-il possible qu'1 des parents sur les 3 choissise le maintien de salaire ? Cela peut-il poser problème par rapport à la sécu ?

Merci pour vos réponses.
Bonne soirée


----------



## stephy2 (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,
Alors oui si vous êtes en arrêt, c'est avec tous vos employeurs! 
Si vous ne voulez pas donner l'arrêt, vous pouvez peut être vous arranger pour déduire des jours sans soldes (si peu évidemment) ou poser des congés si les parents acceptent.


----------



## stephy2 (20 Octobre 2022)

Et évidemment vous ne pouvez pas être payée par les parents et la sécu!!! Surtout que les employeurs fournissent des attestations de salaire. Donc à voir si vous donner l'arrêt ou pas!


----------



## booboo (20 Octobre 2022)

@stephy2 : Cela n'est pas le demande.

Vu que nous avons plusieurs contrats, je ne vous conseille pas le maintien de salaire ; ça va être le bazar : quel montant doit être payé au parent par la cpam, etc 
faites remplir votre attestation employeur par tous le parents et envoyez tout ensemble.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir

Être cas contact ne vous empêche pas d acceuillir


----------



## papillon (20 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir,

et oui, selon le dernier protocole covid en vigueur qui date du 24 août, il faudrait que ce soit vous qui soyez positive pour avoir un arrêt de travail
Vous êtes cas contact donc vous pouvez continuer à travailler


----------



## nounoucat1 (20 Octobre 2022)

Et oui travaille masquée et tu refais un test a j2 et a j5 .si tu restes négative pas d'arrêt médical .


----------



## lilima (21 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour,

Merci pour vos réponses. 

En ce qui concerne le protocole covid en date du 24 août, il me semble qu'il met fin au dispositif d'activité partielle pour les parents qui doivent garder leur enfant mais pas à l'indemnisation de l'assistante maternelle par la sécurité sociale.


----------



## Zazou (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour, non on a pas le droit de travailler mon conjoint a été testé positif hier j'ai appelé la CPAM et je dois me mettre en arrêt et le RPE ou je vais ma confirmé qu'on a pas le droit


----------



## Nounou22 (26 Octobre 2022)

Le RPE d'où nous dépendons m'a dit l'inverse ...comme quoi. ...et le nouveau protocole ne fait plus mention des cas contacts. Étant donné que l'on doit accueillir les enfants cas contact intra familial, pourquoi nous, on ne le pourrait pas.....principe d'équité, si je dois accueillir un cas contact, je dois aussi pouvoir travailler quand je suis cas contact....


----------



## papillon (26 Octobre 2022)

Bonsoir

si le RPE dit l'inverse de ce qu'il y a noté sur le protocole, où va-t-on   ou alors on ne lit pas la même chose concernant ce protocole
moi j'ai compris que l'assmat devait s'arrêter uniquement si elle était positive, isolement pendant 7 jours ramenés à 5 si test négatif et sans symptômes depuis 48h..
du coup mieux vaut appeler la CPAM pour avoir la marche à suivre non ?


----------



## Zazou (27 Octobre 2022)

Jai appeller la CPAM ils m'ont bien dit qu'on avait pas le droit de travailler je suis en arrêt et je serai indemnisé à 100% nous assmat on n'est les seules à bénéficier de sa.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Octobre 2022)

On est pas indemniser a 100 %

La sécu paye a hauteur de 50 % + 20 a 30 % de l ircem 

Par contre il n y a pas de jours de carences 

Ça fait plus de 2 ans qu il y a le covid un moment donner va falloir banalisé cette maladie


----------



## Meryem2013 (27 Octobre 2022)

Bonjour 

Effectivement la CPAM paye une partie et Ircem prend le relais par contre le délai indemnisation est long 

Bonne journée à tous


----------



## Nounou22 (27 Octobre 2022)

C'est pas du tout 100% d'indemnisation, si c'était le cas , ça se saurait


----------



## Zazou (27 Octobre 2022)

Bien sûr que si j'ai eu le cas en décembre et j'ai été indemniser à 100%


----------



## booboo (28 Octobre 2022)

"Les indemnités journalières (IJ) sont égales à 50 % du salaire journalier de base.
Si vous êtes payé au mois, votre salaire journalier de base est égal au total des 3 derniers salaires bruts perçus avant l'arrêt de travail, divisé par 91,25.
Exemple :
Si vous avez perçu un salaire brut de 2 000 € par mois au cours des 3 mois précédant votre arrêt de travail, vous pourrez obtenir des IJ selon le calcul suivant :

Salaire brut des 3 derniers mois = 6 000 (2 000 x 3)
Salaire journalier de base = 65,75 € (6 000 / 91,25)
IJ = 32,87 € (65,75 € (salaire journalier de base) x 50 %)
Les IJ ne peuvent pas dépasser 49,68 € bruts.
Votre salaire pris en compte pour calculer votre gain journalier de base, est plafonné à 1,8 fois le montant du Smic en vigueur, lors du dernier jour du mois qui précède l'arrêt (soit 3 022,11 € par mois en 2022).
Si vous touchez un salaire supérieur, le calcul de vos IJ sera le suivant :

Salaire journalier de base = 99,35 € [(3 022,11 € x 3) / 91,25]
IJ = 49,68 € (99,35 / 50 %)
Montant maximum​Les IJ ne peuvent pas dépasser 49,68 € bruts."


----------



## incognito (28 Octobre 2022)

pour nous, notre pmi se base sur le protocole d'avant août (mars ?? juin ??? )


----------



## Sandrine2572 (28 Octobre 2022)

Le dernier protocole est celui de août il y a pas a se baser sur celui d avant 🤔


----------



## POUPIE (12 Décembre 2022)

bonjour à toutes,
A ce jour moi aussi j'ai attrapé le covid  depuis vendredi, là ca va un peu mieux!
j'ai fais ma déclaration je suis arreter jusqu'au 15 decembre 2022
les parents employeurs vont me remplir l'attestation pour le paiement des indemnités journalières
Toujours avec le meme employeur qui me font des soucis à chaque fois, voulaient que je reprenne jeudi 15 decembre
et en plus m'avait changer le planning pour me faire récuperer des heures pour le moments il n'y avait que 5 heures!!!!
lorsque je lui ai répondu que je ne récupererai pas les heures elle m'a répondu par sms,,
pas de problème puisque ca vous dérange,
evidemment je l'ai mal pris, le silence a toujours raison je ne lui ai pas répondu 
si je me mets en arret maladie ce n'est pas pour récupérer des heures d'absence il y en aurait 23H
je ne pense pas que lorsqu'eux se mettent en arret ils récupèrent leurs heures
Franchement lorsqu'on a le covid on est déjà pas bien, on a pas encore à avoir ses réflexions mal placées, désobligeantes de leur part
je suis ecoeurée par ce manque de respect, vivement juillet 2023 que ca se termine
Comment réagiriez vous à ce manque de respect total?
Merci,


----------



## POUPIE (12 Décembre 2022)

J'ai envoyé à chaque employeur l'attestation d'isolement!


----------



## assmatzam (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Si nous avons un membre de notre foyer positif nous ne pouvons pas accueillir


----------



## POUPIE (12 Décembre 2022)

hihi !!! nous sommes 3 a avoir le covid
Mon mari, ma fille et moi meme
haut les coeurs


----------



## Pity (12 Décembre 2022)

Assmatzam...
Désolée le protocole de fin août, dit que s'il y a un cas covid chez nous...
Nous devons isoler cette personne et continuer à accueillir...

N'est ce pas merveilleux de faire bien circuler la maladie 😢


----------



## assmatzam (12 Décembre 2022)

Ma puériculture m'a dit le contraire la semaine dernière 
Donc moi je fais ce que me dit ma PMI 
Je ne veux pas que ça me retombe dessus après si j'ai un petit covid+ après 

Et si mon mari a le covid je vais l'enfermer dans la chambre pendant les  10 heures ou j'accueille 
La bonne blague 😄😄😄😄


----------



## paindepices (12 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Je suis dans cette situation aujourd'hui, à savoir cas contact de mon mari testé positif.

Dans notre département, le nord, nous avons une référente covid.
Le protocole du 24 août n étant pas très clair à ce sujet, j ai fait appelle à elle et son retour est sans appel, pas d accueil.

On ne peut pas toujours isoler la personne positive.
Même si je dispose de 4 chambres, elles sont toutes prises, donc à moins d installer mon mari dans le garage, je ne pouvais pas accueillir.

La référente m a indiqué que le protocole dont on devait tenir compte, entre autres, pour les cas contacts... était celui du 22 mars.

Voilà pour chez moi, j ai l impression que nous n avons, encore une fois, pas toutes les mêmes infos.

Bonne soirée.


----------

